# Today's shipment



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Sitting in the garage this a.m. smoking the very last, this time I checked....TAT P, the man in the truck pulls into the driveway....ARE YOU READY FROM SOME FOOTBALL???

I do hope these pix are CLEARER...(La Rikky's, I think you kno the rest)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy Moly Fj that is one kick a$$ haul wish you lived closer i would come over and mooch off your stash!!!Nice pick up !!


----------



## houdini-cl (May 23, 2008)

Yeah baby!


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome haul FJ!! Great sticks to take to the range today and get ready for tomorrow mornings golf game!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice, You should like the Tat P's they are my favorite everydays!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Very nice, You should like the Tat P's they are my favorite everydays!!!


Ditto, 'bout the only boxes that I buy. They do go so quickly! Been on the Churchill kick bad lately as I'm hit the golf course/range 4-5 times a week. the longer ones work out fine. Then at the evening, I sit my FATMAN in the lazy boy and take my time. SIZE DOES MATTER!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME!

GO *DAWGS*!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

sweet!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Those Tat's look good. When I get some more cash I need to buy them.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Some of my favs!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swaaeeeeet there F J---some nice selection of cegars right there!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tats Fats fo sho


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice seleccion there FJ..

I love bombing myself too..


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way. You $uckTatmandu. :lol:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Gotta love delivery days!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way. You $uckTatmandu. :lol:


I kno!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty sweet pick up FJ!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Fatman... very nice


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Good stuff... go Mets!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

The pics are clear enough .... great pickup.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

ooh 
muy bueno
i like your style!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pick up! Enjoy!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up Fatman!! You my man has a great taste!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Mets Fan....what's up with the date on the picture?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

How about them Crimson Tide!!!!Roll on BAMA!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice pickup i hope to pick up that many soon for myself aswell


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow what a haul those look amazing all of them look great , enjoy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice pick up. I know those will be enjoyed.


----------

